
Show HN: RPi PiZeroW first impressions and review - alexellisuk
http://blog.alexellis.io/pizerow-first-impressions/
======
detaro
please don't submit blog posts as Show HN:

 _Show HN is for something you 've made that other people can play with. HN
users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread._
[...]

 _Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can 't be tried out, so they
can't be Show HNs._
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

